# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Pyetje per diskutim

## Seminarist

Meqe moderatori me ka lejuar mua te shkruaj ne kete forum protestantesh, megjithese une jam ortodoks, une do te perpiqem qe ne sfidat e mia mbi protestantet te ze vendin e pyetesit me shume, e te diskutantit me pak.


Ja disa pyetje per Nikosejatin.


Meqe per Nikosejatin Bibla eshte baza jashte se ciles nuk mund te kete diskutime mbi krishterimin, une desha ta pyes ate se si do ta zgjidhim Biblikisht keto pyetje:



 - Ne cfare vendi te Dhiates se Re, thuhet se Krishti do te formoje nje Liber, pas Ngjitjes se Tij ne qiell, me te cilin do te governoje Kishen?

 - A mund te me thuash se ne cfare vendi te Dhiates se Re thuhet se sa letra duhet te kete ky Liber? Psh ku thuhet se do te kete 27 libra te tij?


 - Po nje Leter e Palit, te cilen ai pohon se e ka shkrojtur edhe ua ka derguar per lexim bashkesive ashtu si letrat e tjera te tij, e qe nuk e kemi ne Bibel, po kete pse mos ta kemi sot ne Dhiaten e Re? Mos valle Zotit i humbi nje nga letrat qe Ai kishte parashikuar per Governatorin e mevonshem te Kishes, Dhiaten e Re?


 - A mund te me thuash se se ku thuhet se Ungjilli i Joanit, eshte i Joanit, apo ai i Markut, e Mateut? Po per Letren e Hebrejve, kush e shkroi? 


 - Ne cfare vendi te Dhiates se Re eshte percaktuar pasja e kater Ungjijve?



 - Nqs ti nuk i gjen dot pergjigjet ne Bibel, ku do ti gjesh?


  - a mund te me thuash ti mua Besimin e ketyre, ku ti do te gjesh pergjigjet, mbi Kishen, traditen, Biblen, pagezimin etj etj...?





 - nqs keta kane te njejtin besim te panderprere te njejte me Kishen Ortodokse sot, a te thote gje ky fakt ty?

----------


## deshmuesi

zoti  Semianrist, jo vetem ti por kushdo qe ka nje qellim te mire ne ndertim te beses ne Krisht, eshte i nderuar te mare pjese ne kete faqe te krishtere. 
 Emrin : "faqe protestante", e ka vene   albo, i cili ka dhe gurin dhe arren. Por per ne pak rendesi ka emri i religjionit, pasi ne kete faqe askush nuk ndjehet rrob i religjinot dhe te kryerit te rregullave te tij, si nje qellim te beses se tij ne Krisht. Une kam kerkuar,  qe albio para se ti beje nje emrtim kesaj faqe, ka detyrim moral qe  te pyese te krishteret qe mblidhen ne ekte faqe rreth emitimt te faqes, pasi eshte e drejta jone te vendosim emrin ne kete faqe. Por diktaturka e tij prej nje enverke te vockel, nuk e lejon qe te jete i komunikushem dhe i bindur ndaj regullave me elementare te demokracise, dhe lere pastaj te lirise se  beses ne Krishtit.  
 Te gjithe ata qe mblidhen ne kete faqe nuk jane gje tjeter vecse bestare dhe bij te Perendise. Pra titulli i faqes tone eshte: Faqja ku mblidhen dhe disktuojne vetem Vellezerit dhe Motrat ne Krishtin JEzus.
 Nese le tju hedhim nje sy  pyetjeve te tua. Shoh se ne thelb te tyre nuk ka qellim i cili perputhet me qellimin tone ne Krisht. Ti i ngre keto pyetje, duke  deshmuar se je  i pafuqishem te njohesh dhe te kuptosh qellimin e Shkrimit, dhe mesimin fondamental qe ai jep per bijte e Perendise. Pra une mendoj se cfaredo pergjigje qe te maresh, ti do te jesh gjithmone vesh e sy mbyllur per te pare dhe pranuar  deshmine e vertete.  E gjitha kjo vjen per shkak te kendveshtrimit te ndryshem qe ne kemi ne drejtim te Shkrimit te Perendise. Shkrimi per ne nuk eshte as me pak e as me shume i mbeshtetur fondamentalisht simbas deshmise qe Pali i jep Timoteut, ku i thote: I gjithe shkrimi eshte i frymezuar nga Perendia( dhe jo nga kisha) dhe eshte i DOBISHEM per  MESIM,BINDJE, NDREQJE, dhe per EDUKIMIN me DREJTESI, qe njeriu I PERENDISE te jete i PAISUR( me cdo VEPER te MIRE. Kjo dhe vetem kjo eshte pergjgija qe vjen prej cdo te krishteri qe ka Krisht dhe vepron Krisht. Tani ti ke nje kendveshtrim te kundert me kete deshmi te Palit, duke ju versulur atyre qe nuk jane pjese e religjionit tend , arsyen mos kerko ta gjesh tek ne, por te tek zemra jote .
 Po te shtoja dicka me teper se keto fjale te Palit ne lidhje me FONDAMENTALIZMIN qe shkrimi i Perendise ze ne BESEN e te krishterit, do te humbja dhe do ta eresoja qellimin e shkrimit te Perendise dhene te krishterit. Duhet thene se, kjo deshmi qe Pali dha ne lidhje me shkrimin e Perendise, eshte dhene nga USTAJ qe Perendia vendosi ne themelim te kishes se tij,  dhe eshte thene kur ende nuk ekziston orthodhoksi dhe mesime te religjionit orthodhoks,  te cilat ti ( dhe religjioni yt) sot kerkoni ti shtoni ne ungjill te KRishtit. Por une ju pyes: perse kisha orthodhokse nuk ben nje ungjill  ku te permblidhet  i gjithe religjioni i orthodhoksise dhe shkrimi i shenjte?  Duhet ta kuptosh se kush eshte Ai qe e ndalon nje gje te tille, pasi Ai kerkon qe ti jape kishes gjithmone mesimin e gjalle te USTALLAREVE, (apsotujve)pa te cilin asnje ndertues nuk mund te ndertoje ne Krishtin Jezus. 
Te krishteret e atehershem, ishin plotesisht te bindur ne deshmine e Palit, dhe e pranonin  Shkrimin te plote ne MESAZH dhe MESIM, pa te cilin nuk do te ishin ne gjendje qe te EDUKOHESHIN, te ishin te DOBISHEM, te mund te NDREQESHIN ne KRISHTIN, si dhe  te ecnin ne DREJTESI duke bere vepra te DREJTA . Cfare ndryshim kemi ne te krishtert e kohes se sotme, nga keta vellezer? A nuk eshte aktuale deshmija e Palit, thene per kishen e Krishtit ne cdo moment dhe perjudhe qe ajo jeton???? Ja pra pse ne i qendojme besnik Shkrimit te shenjte, sepse vetem ne te gjejme te deshmuar fjalen profetike te Perendise dhene kishes se tij.  Tani perse ju dhe religjioni juaj nuk e pranoni dhe qendroni fondamentalisht  nen keto mesime te apsotujve, kjo eshte arsyeja juaj.  Por ironike eshte fakti se ju qe pretendoni te jeni pasardhes te apsotujve, kundershtoni deshmite e tyre, dhe ne  qe  i qendrojme fondamentalisht deshmise dhe mesimit te tyre dhene ne fjalen profetike na quani "heretike". Ndarjen gjeje vete, dhe mos e kerko nga ata qe ecin pas mesimit te fjales se shenjte. 
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmues

se cfare problemi keni juve me Albo-n, keto jane ceshtje qe si perkasin kesaj teme. Emertimi protestant i kesaj faqe perkon fare mire me ate se cfare eshte ajo levizje historike fetare qe njihet boterisht me emrin e pergjithshem protestantizem. E keqa eshte se protestantet e ketushem, nuk ia kane as idene me te vogel nga historia, e ky nuk eshte problemi i forumit.



Se dyti, pyetjet e mia juve s'ka perse ti quani sulme. Ato jane pyetje qe juve duhet tja kishit bere vetes me kohe - e jo te vinte puna qe te isha une qe po jua bej.




Vetem nje i pamend, mund te pranoje cfaredo gjeje qe mund te thote nje liber, pa e ditur me pare se prej cilit vjen, kush eshte autori, si na ka ardhur ky liber nepermjet historise. E keto pyetje vetem nje protestant nuk sheh qe tja beje vetes.



Une pikerisht keto pyetje pu jua drejtoj secilit prej jush, pasi Penieli su duk ne kete teme.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Shkrimi per ne nuk eshte as me pak e as me shume i mbeshtetur fondamentalisht simbas deshmise qe Pali i jep Timoteut, ku ai thote: I gjithe shkrimi eshte i frymezuar nga Perendia( dhe jo nga kisha) dhe eshte i DOBISHEM per  MESIM,BINDJE, NDREQJE, dhe per EDUKIMIN me DREJTESI, qe njeriu I PERENDISE te jete i PAISUR( me cdo VEPER te MIRE. Kjo dhe vetem kjo eshte pergjgija qe vjen prej cdo te krishteri qe ka Krisht dhe vepron Krisht.


 Mendoj se ketu mer pergjigje te qarte cdo pyetje e jotja, por nese ti nuk ke qellim te dish se ceshte shkrimi dhe perse ai eshte mesimi baze ne kishen e  Krishtit,  atehere historite kerkojau historianeve.

----------


## Seminarist

Atehere Deshmues, nqs nje shtypshkronje do te botoje nje Liber te Shenjte, ku te thuhet se ky liber i shenjte eshte per shpetimin edhe ndreqjen e besimtareve - ti do ta marresh per te qene kete gje, edhe do ta ndjekesh verberisht?


Pastaj, kur Pali ia shkrojti Timos ate varg, Dhiata e Re nuk ekzistonte si Liber kanonik i vecante, edhe Pali me Shkrim te Shenjte aty, e ka fjalen per Dhiaten e Vjeter. Duhet te dish qe kur Pali i shkrojti Timoteut, Ungjilli i Joanit edhe Apokalipsi psh as qe ishin shkruar ende.


Keshtu qe Pali nuk po profetizonte per ndonje Kanon Mistik qe do te vinte me vone, por qartazi po i flet Tomos per Shkrimet e Dhiates se Vjeter qe deshmonin per Krishtin.



He, kaq te veshtire e keni tu pergjigjeni pyetjeve te mia? Mendoni, qe une si kam bere te gjitha....akoma

----------


## Astrit77

Shpesh here i kam bere pyetje vetes se si ka mundesi qe Izraeli qe lexonte cdo te shtune Dh. V. neper sinagoga dhe qe kishin rabinj, farizej dhe mesues te ligjit, nuk arriti qe te njihte Mesian. Perendia nepermjet profeteve tregoi kohen kur do te vinte Krishti (Dan. 9:25-26), vendin ku do te lindte (Mikea 5:2), menyren se si do te lindte (Isaia 7:14), vuajtjet e Krishtit (Ps. 22; Is. 53) dhe perseri ata u verbuan dhe u penguan tek shkembi i skandalit per te humburit.

 Por edhe sot fatkeqesisht ka shume te tille neper kisha qe pretendojne se dine gjithshka, kur ne te vertete tregojne marrezine e tyre. Te vesh ne diskutim autoritetin e Shkrimit te Shenjte dhe te pretendosh qe kisha eshte ajo qe vendos mbi Shkrimin eshte marrezi. Eshte njesoj sikur ena ti thote mjeshtrit: "Perse me bere keshtu?"

 Perendia eshte Autori i Shkrimit te Shenjte dhe vetem Ai ka Autoritetin te vendose se cila leter e shkruar nga Pali ishte frymezuar nga Fryma dhe fjalet qe Pali ja drejtoi Timoteut ishin fjalet qe Fryma foli nepermjet gojes se Palit per te gjithe Shkrimin, prandaj ato fjale jane autoritare dhe te verteta.

 Cfaredo qe te themi ne ne lidhje me pyetjet qe ti Seminarist ngre me lart asgje nuk do ta mbushe mendjen ty, ashtu sikurse Izraeli u verbua dhe nuk pa Shpetimtarin e tij, po keshtu eshte edhe me ty. Ti duhet t'i kerkosh falje Perendise per gjithe sulmin tend qe ti ben ndaj autoritetit te Shkrimit, pendohu sa nuk eshte vone, para se te vije koha qe pershkruan predikuesi 12:1-7:

*1 Por kujto Krijuesin tënd në ditët e rinisë sate, para se të vijnë ditët e këqija dhe të arrijnë vitet për të cilat ke për të thënë: "Nuk gjej asnjë kënaqësi në to",
2 para se të errësohet dielli, drita, hëna dhe yjet, dhe të kthehen retë pas shiut;
3 në moshën gjatë së cilës rojtarët e shtëpisë dridhen, njerëzit e fortë përkulen, ato që bluajnë nuk punojnë më se kanë mbetur pak, ata që shikojnë nga dritaret errësohen
4 dhe portat mbi rrugë mbyllen; kur pakësohet zhurma e mokrës, dikush çohet me këngën e një zogu, dhe gjithë bijat e këngës dobësohen;
5 kur dikush ka frikë nga lartësitë dhe nga tmerret e rrugës; kur bajamja lulëzon, karkaleci është një peshë, dhe dëshira pakësohet, sepse njeriu shkon në banesën e tij të përjetshme dhe qaramanët enden rrugëve.
6 Kujto Krijuesin tënd përpara se të këputet kordoni prej argjendi, të thyhet vazoja prej ari, të thyhet shtamba te burimi dhe të bëhet copë-copë çikriku në pus,
7 dhe pluhuri t'i kthehet tokës siç ishte më parë dhe fryma t'i kthehet Perëndisë që e ka dhënë.
*

----------


## Seminarist

Shihni or te nderuar marrezine e marrezive









> Por edhe sot fatkeqesisht ka shume te tille neper kisha qe pretendojne se dine gjithshka, kur ne te vertete tregojne marrezine e tyre. *Te vesh ne diskutim autoritetin e Shkrimit te Shenjte dhe te pretendosh qe kisha eshte ajo qe vendos mbi Shkrimin* eshte marrezi. *Eshte njesoj sikur ena ti thote mjeshtrit: "Perse me bere keshtu?*"




Astriti po na thote se Shkrimi = Perendine, ndersa Kisha = krijese e Shkrimit.



Or Astrit, 


ti nuk i pergjigjesh dot Seminaristit PER NJE arsye, e asnje tjeter. Sepse ti as qe ia ke HABERIN se cfare beson, edhe se ti je kapur pas nje rrjete teper te rrezikshme edhe per shendetin psiqik. 


Bibla thote se kur tju kerkojne pergjigje, juve do tju jepet te pergjigjeni. Pse nuk pergjigjeni ne lidhje me pyetjet e mia, si ne kete teme, edhe tek tjetra?

----------


## Seminarist

- Letra e Hebrejve, kush e shkrojti, edhe si erdhi qe ajo gjendet ne kanonin e Dh.R? Kush ishte autoriteti qe vendosi per kete?



 - nga cili liber i Bibles eshte marre ky varg: 2 Tim 3:8 "_Dhe sikurse Janesi dhe Jambresi i kundërshtuan Moisiut, po kështu edhe këta i kundërvihen së vërtetës; janë njerëz mendjeprishur, të neveritshëm në çështjen e besimit_."

----------


## Peniel

> Meqe moderatori me ka lejuar mua te shkruaj ne kete forum protestantesh, megjithese une jam ortodoks, une do te perpiqem qe ne sfidat e mia mbi protestantet te ze vendin e pyetesit me shume, e te diskutantit me pak.
> 
> 
> Ja disa pyetje per Nikosejatin.
> 
> 
> Meqe per Nikosejatin Bibla eshte baza jashte se ciles nuk mund te kete diskutime mbi krishterimin, une desha ta pyes ate se si do ta zgjidhim Biblikisht keto pyetje:
> 
> 
> ...





Pershendetje vellezerve te mi ne Krishtin.


Seminarist!  

Keto pyetje qe ben nuk jane pa pergjigje. Nese une thashe qe nuk mund te bisedoj per Krishterimin pa Biblen, e kisha fjalen per doktrinen e krishtere dhe jo anen historike te saj. Me sa duket ti ndoshta nuk e ke kuptuar dhe ben disa pyetje qe kane te bejne me anen historike te saj. Ne rregull pra. Pergjigjet do te t'i jap, por me nje kusht qe nuk i tejkalon mundesite e tua. Ti thua se do te flasesh shume pak dhe do te pyesesh shume, duke u perpjekur keshtu te vesh ne pozite te veshtire shume besimtare ketu.

Kushti eshte ky: Ti me ke bere nje sere pyetjesh dhe pret pergjigje. Une do te te pergjigjem *VETEM* nese ti pranon t'u pergjigjesh pyetjeve te mia, perndryshe, fol sa te duash. 

Dhe duhet te dish nje gje. Kohen per t'u pergjigjur nuk e percakton ti apo dikush tjeter. Une do te pergjigjem kur dua une dhe kur kam mundesine dhe kohen e duhur. Nuk ka detyrim per kete gje.

Do t'u lutesha vellezerve te mi ne Krishtin te qendrojne spektatore ne kete diskutim.


Zoti ju bekofte te gjitheve.

Nen hirin e Tij
ns

----------


## Tironc_per_jete

> - Bibla thote se kur tju kerkojne pergjigje, juve do tju jepet te pergjigjeni. Pse nuk pergjigjeni ne lidhje me pyetjet e mia, si ne kete teme, edhe tek tjetra?
> [/i]."


Jam edhe vete ortodoks i lindur dhe jo i pagezuar. Duke pare shume shkrime edhe pergjigje te tuat seminarist kam ven re dicka qe do te pyes. 

Duhet njeriu te fusi hundet ne te gjitha temat??? Nje njeri i zotit sic pretendon te jesh ti???? Kam lexuar shume dhe kam par shume po fe qe te kerkoj te konvertoj njerzit ne ortodoks eshte veti e prifterinjve grek... Tani dal te pyetja me jetike:
Mos je gje ti prift grek?????

----------


## deshmuesi

> ?
> 
> 
> Pastaj, kur Pali ia shkrojti Timos ate varg, Dhiata e Re nuk ekzistonte si Liber kanonik i vecante, edhe Pali me Shkrim te Shenjte aty, e ka fjalen per Dhiaten e Vjeter. Duhet te dish qe kur Pali i shkrojti Timoteut, Ungjilli i Joanit edhe Apokalipsi psh as qe ishin shkruar ende.
> 
> 
> Keshtu qe Pali nuk po profetizonte per ndonje Kanon Mistik qe do te vinte me vone, por qartazi po i flet Tomos per Shkrimet e Dhiates se Vjeter qe deshmonin per Krishtin.


 Seminarist, kur ti te kesh Krishtin ne zemren tende, atehere do ta kuptosh deshmine e Palit, bere per shkrimin e shenjte.
Kendveshtrimi yt ndaj kesaj deshmie te Palit, dhe ne pergjithesi ndaj shkrimit te Perendise, mbeshtetet ne llogjiken e mishit.  Pali nuk flet thjesht per nje liber qe quhet bibel, i cili do te vinte shume vjet pas tij. Te shohesh deshmine e Palit ne kete kendveshtrim, do te thote, te mos kapesh thelbin e deshmise.  Ti dhe shume te tjere ne kete forum,  ecni nen llogjiken e mishit dhe jo mesimin e Frymes, si dhe perpiqeni te shikoni shkrimin e Perendise, thjesht si nje shkrim, te cilin kisha e shkrojti per problemet  qe ndodhnin brenda kishes se pare. Ky eshte nje kendveshtrim nga jashte, ku aftesite e njeriut mishor, me teper e gjykojne shkrimin se sa e lejojne ate qe ti mesoje dhe edukoje ata me drejtesi Perendie.  Krejt ndryshe ndodh me njeriun frymor, i cili ka mendjen e Krishtit. Ai mer mesazhin dhe zbulesen e mesimit te shkrimit te shenjte, permes te cilit Fryma e meson , e disiplinon, e edukon ate me drejtesi dhe e ndreq duke e pergatitur per vepra te mira. Pikersiht ti permes pergjigjes qe jep ne lidhje me shkrimin dhe deshmine e Palit,  verteton me se miri kete qe une po te them. 
 Apostulli Pal ne deshmine e tij, na tregon QELLIMIN  e shkrmit, ate qellim per te cilin Perendia e dha shkrimn e tij ne kishen e tij. Ja pra ti je jashte cdo vemendje per te kuptuar kete qellim te shkrimit. Pali nuk flet per shkrimin si "sasi", ku nje pjese ishte e shkrojtur (dhv) dhe nje pjese jo ( dh.re.) Pali na tregon thelbin fondamental per te cilin Perendia e dha kete shkrim ne kishen e tij, si dhe mesimin fondamental qe ky shkrim do te luaj ne mesimdhenien e kishes se tij.  Pra Pali flet per njeriun e Perendise, si  dhe cfare mesim fondamental jep shkrimi i Perendsie tek ky besimtar. Eshte jasht konteksit te deshmise se Palit, te mendosh se Pali ne deshmine e tij, kishte parasysh vetem dh.vjeter. Pal ketu  flet fondamentalisht qellimin, per te cilin Perendia e dha Shkrimin e shenjte ne kishene tij, si dhe frutshmerine qe Shkrimi i Perendise sjell ne jeten dhe besimin e gjalle te bijve te Perendise. Tani perse ju nuk e kuptoni kete mesazh te Palit? Gjerat fillojne nga Krishti.  Jezusi tha: nese ju me pranoni mua, une do te hyj tek ju dhe do te bej banese. Vetem pas ketij casti, i krishteri eshte ne gjendje te PLOTE te kuptoje dhe te mare mesazhin e plote te Perendise. 
 Ti Seminarsit edhe ndonje tjeter ketu ne kete forum, mund te shkruani plot cudira dhe filozofira te religjionit ku beni pjese, por une ne menyre fondametale ju them se, kush nuk ka Krisht nuk mund te kuptoje dhe te jape Krisht.

----------


## Seminarist

Peniel,

une nuk mbaj mend qe te me kesh bere ti pyetje, te cilave une s'u jam pergjigjur. 

Gjithsesi, je i ftuar ti ribesh ato, sigurisht, ne nje teme me vete.

Tashti, te kalojme ne disa ceshtje te diskutimit.


Sa kohe i duhet dikujt, Penielit psh, qe te pergjigjet? Sa dite, jave? Mos, valle Penieli ka ndermend te pergjigjet pas nje viti? Apo jeten tjeter? Nqs po, le te aplikojme ndaj teje thenien e urte popullore: "me fal, se te fika llullen".


Pyetjet nuk jane thjesht me karakter kalendaresk historik. Pergjigjet e kerkuara prej pyetjeve nxjerrin ne pah boshllekun e mentalitetit (heretik
) evangjelist protestant.

Nuk ka se si te jete thjesht historik fakti se ASKUND ne Bibel nuk permendet ndonje Ungjill, as sipas Mateut, as Gjonit, as Markut. Krishterimi, i pare me burim Biblen, i izoluar nga Kisha, behet nje paradoks i mete psiqikisht, i pakuptimte - nderkohe aq me teper behen te tilla perpjekjet per ta justifikuar nje lloj "krishterimi" te tille - sic bene ndonjeri ketu siper.



Nqs pra, ne Bibel as qe flitet per ndonje Ungjill te Mateut, kush ishte pra qe pati autoritetin qe ta quaje ashtu? Nga e mori kete autoritet? Cfare vlefshmerie ka ai autoritet, kur nuk buron nga ndonje varg, apo pasazh Biblik? Apo cfare vlere ka autoriteti absolut i DH.R kur se cfare eshte Dh.R nuk percaktohet direkt nga Apostojt ne Dh.R?



Deshmuesit - Une them se nqs do ta marrim deshmine e Palit ndaj Timoteut ashtu sic ben ti, atehere Pali e ka fjalen jo per Testamentin e Ri sic e ke ti ne dore sot, por per nje Testament te Ri qe ka patur libra libra te tjere psh ai i Hermasit, edhe te cilit i kane munguar shume prej librave qe ka sot, si Letrat e Pjetrit, Zbulesa, Juda, Herbrejte...

Atehere lind pyetja se cilit kanon te Testamentit te Ri do ti besojme, se Pali e ka patur fjalen? Kujt do ti drejtohemi per kete? Ciles Kishe, e cfare besimi kishte ajo Kishe?




Si ka mundesi qe ne Dhiaten e Re, te citohen vargje te Shkrimit te Shenjte, qe nuk permbahen sot ne Biblen protestante, prej se ciles jane hequr nja dhjete libra?

----------


## Seminarist

Po Ungjillin qe mbahet se eshte shkruar prej Joanit (Gjonit), si do te mund te zgjidhim justifikimin e ketij emertimi ne menyre protestante-evangjeliste me ane te Bibles vetem?
Askund te Dh.R nuk thuhet se Joani shkrojti ndonje Ungjill edhe e emertoi sipas vetes. Per me teper, ne fund te Ungjillit, duket qarte se aty flitet per vdekjen e atij qe shkrojti Ungjillin, qe nuk ka se si te jete vete autori, dmth Joani.


Pra, kush ka qene ai qe e ka emertuar ate Ungjill ashtu? Me cfare autoriteti, e te drejte Biblike?

Nqs nuk ka perdorur autoritet Biblik per ta quajtur ashtu, cfare autoriteti ka perdorur, e deri ku edhe prej kujt mund te perdoret ky lloj autoriteti "jo-biblik" mbi Biblen?

----------


## Elton80

> Meqe moderatori me ka lejuar mua te shkruaj ne kete forum protestantesh, megjithese une jam ortodoks, une do te perpiqem qe ne sfidat e mia mbi protestantet te ze vendin e pyetesit me shume, e te diskutantit me pak.
> 
> 
> Ja disa pyetje per Nikosejatin.
> 
> 
> Meqe per Nikosejatin Bibla eshte baza jashte se ciles nuk mund te kete diskutime mbi krishterimin, une desha ta pyes ate se si do ta zgjidhim Biblikisht keto pyetje:
> 
> 
> ...



Seminarist,

Pyetjet e tua jane shume me vend dhe te gjetura. Ne fakt keto nuk jane pyetje te reja aspak, pasi origjina e tyre mund te gjehet pa shume veshtiresi.

Psh, tek Zan 3 tregohet se si djalli perdori te njejten menyre dhe pyetje pak a shume per te bere  Even qe te mekatonte.

..."A ka thene me te vertete Perendia".

Duke eliminuar burimin e autoritetit absolut, ngelemi me traditen tende fetare, qe padyshim eshte me rendesishme dhe me e drejte sesa vete fjala e Zotit, dhe mund te korrigjoje qe cdo gje qe Zoti thote qe kundershton mesimet e tradites "se shenjte".

Mat 23:27,28

27 Mjerë ju, o skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë! Sepse u ngjani varreve të zbardhuara (me gëlqere), që nga jashtë duken të bukur, por brenda janë plot eshtra të vdekurish dhe gjithfarë papastërtish.

28 Kështu edhe ju nga jashtë u paraqiteni njerëzve si të drejtë; por përbrenda jeni plot hipokrizi dhe paudhësi.

Po ti mos u shqeteso per vargje te tilla, pasi kjo nuk eshte fjala e Zotit, apo jo? Ne fund te fundit ku e tha Krishti qe Mateu do shkruante ungjill, apo qe ai ungjill do ishte fjala e Zotit, keshtu qe fli rehat se persa kohe qe tradita jote te meson kunder Bibles, padyshim qe tradita ka te drejte, pasi Zoti s'e ruan dot fjalen e tij per besimtaret, prandaj shyqyr qe kemi seminariste si puna jote te na tregojne ne injoranteve te verteten, se si do ta dallonim ndryshe???

----------


## deshmuesi

> Peniel,
> 
> 
> Deshmuesit - Une them se nqs do ta marrim deshmine e Palit ndaj Timoteut ashtu sic ben ti, atehere Pali e ka fjalen jo per Testamentin e Ri sic e ke ti ne dore sot, por per nje Testament te Ri qe ka patur libra libra te tjere psh ai i Hermasit, edhe te cilit i kane munguar shume prej librave qe ka sot, si Letrat e Pjetrit, Zbulesa, Juda, Herbrejte...
> 
> Atehere lind pyetja se cilit kanon te Testamentit te Ri do ti besojme, se Pali e ka patur fjalen? Kujt do ti drejtohemi per kete? Ciles Kishe, e cfare besimi kishte ajo Kishe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seminarist, ti perseri je i kufizuar ndaj qellimit te shkrimit. Ti akoma mendon se, shkrimi i plote i Perendise, eshte vetem atehere kur ne bibel te jene edhe ato dhjete librat, te cilat protestantet i paskan hequr. Pra ti shikon ne sasi dhe jo ne qellim. Pali nuk eshte duke pare shkrimin ne sasi, por eshte duke na treguar QELLIMIN qe Shkrimi i Perendise ze fondamentalisht ne jeten dhe besen e besimtarit te rilindur kristjan. Pra ne te dy jemi duke pare ne kendveshtrime te ndryshme, ku ti je kufizuar ne veshtrimin siperfaqesor, dhe une ne ate themelor.  Menyra se si ti e sheh shkrimin , ka te beje me gjerat e perjashtme te krishterizmit, ku me teper gjen teren mesimi tradicional dhe religjional. Tani ti duke qene nje zelltar i tradites ( orthodhokse), detyrimisht qe do te jesh i fokusuar ne gjerat e perjashtme te shkrimit te Perendise, dhe jo qellimit fondamental per te cilin Perendia e dha shkrimin e tij ne kishen e tij. Ku e shoh dhe e vertetoj kete gje?  Se pari, ti ( dhe orthodhoksia) kerkoni ta quani shkrimin e shenjte nje veper (100%) te kishes tuaj orthodhokse. Pra ketu ngrini lavdine e sektit tuaj deri ne absurditet. Nuk e di nese Davidi do ti quante psalmet prone te tij dhe do te mburej para Perendise per veprat e shkruara qe ai kishte shkrojtur, si nje kenaqesi te tijen, ku te mund te ngrinte lavdine e tij. Se dyti, nje mendim i tille per shkrimin e shenjte, nuk eshte i mbeshtetur ne faktin e vertete. Kur shkrimi u shkruajt nuk ekzistonte kishe orthodhokse dhe religjione te tjera. Se treti rrembimi i atributeve prej kishes orthodhokse( karakter i grekeve qe perpiqen te pronesojne gjithshka te lavdishme), ben qe ko kishe te vetmburet deri ne verberi, dhe keshtu te mos jete ne gjendje te dalloje se kisha e Perendise eshte NJE ne Krishtin dhe nuk ka te beje me fakatin e te qenit orthodhoks, katolik apo protestant. Se katerti, Vetmburja te con ne pargjykim ndaj pjeses tjeter te kishes se krishtit, dhe njekohesisht sjell luftenxijten fetre. Ju jeni i vetmi religjion qe luftoni ne te gjitha menyrat religjionet e tjera brenda krishterizmit. Kjo gje nuk me demton aspak mua  si te krishtere, por kjo deshmon qarte se, kur nje individ apo nje grupim, kerkon te ngrere lavdine e tij ai kthehet shume lehte ne nje luftenxites dhe shkatrimitar. Pra me nje fjale dua te them se, nese nje individ apo kishe kerkon te beje vullnetin e Krishtit, ai ja jep te gjithe lavdine Perendise. Shikoni nje fakt qe e gjen pothujse ne te gjitha shkrimet tuaja. Ju ne gjithshka kerkoni te lartesoni kishen orthodhokse, bile arrini deri atije sa te thoni se, te qenit orthodhoks do te thote i krishtere dhe i shpetuar.  Por kur ju vendosin perpara faktet, ku sipas jush tere grekerit duhet te jene te krishtere, ju nuk perballeni dot me to. Me nje fjale Seminarist, ti do te me kuptosh mua dhe te gjithe te krishteret e vertete te ketij froumi, kur ne ty te banoje Krishti, kur ne ty jeten tende ta drejtoje Krishti dhe jo njohuria e mishit. Kur ti te njohesh dhe te kesh Krishtin do te kutosh se deshmuesi eshte nje vella dhe jo nje protestanuc. Kush eshte ndertuar mbi Themel, njeh dhe "gurin" qe ka perbri, me te cilin e lidh Dashuria e Perendise.   
 Une nuk kam aspak qellim ti kundervihem kishes orthodhokse, apo te gjykoj ate. Ato qe kam shkrojtur ne kete shrkim jane nje fakt i gjalle i atyre cka ju vete orthodhoksit kini deshmuar ndaj pjeses tejter te kishes se Krishtit.

----------


## Seminarist

Elton80


nqs pergjigja e pyetjeve te mia, do te behej me nje censurim, se gjoja ato jane te ngrejtura qellimisht nga djalli per te cenuar autoritetin (Biblen), atehere pse te mos e aplikojme kete logjike tenden edhe ne rastin protestant-evangjelist, kur juve, gjoja ne emer te asaj se vetem cfare thote Bibla literalisht duhet besuar, mohoni doktrinat qe Kisha - *ajo Kishe se ciles Krishti i dha autoritet mbi Shkresen e quajtur Dhiata e Re, te cilen (shkrese) pra une po jua bej te qarte se ajo e formoi me autoritetin e Zotit* - na ka dhene qe nga fillimi?


Pra, nqs mua me shtyn djalli, po ashtu, per te njejtat arsye ju shtyn edhe juve, edhe une me qellim po perdor pyetje "djallezore" per tua bere te qarte juve se ne cfare djallezirash kane rene doktrinat tuaja ANTI-KRISTIANE protestante.






Deshmuesit:


neve nuk jemi duke folur per vleren absulote e te pergjitheshme te Shkrimit te Shenjte. Mos harro se pyetjen ne kete teme i bej une - dmth temen e kam hapur une, e jo ti - e nqs ti kerkonte hapesh teme per vleren e pergjitheshme te Bibles, ka vend forumi sa te duash.


Ti pergjigju pyetjeve qe te bej une, konkretisht, nqs je i sinqerte me veten e ate qe beson.
Kjo teme, me keto pyetje do tju ndihmoje juve evangjelsiteve te ketushem te kuptoni nese juve jeni ca te indoktrinuar me ose pa deshire, ose nese jeni se kerkoni Zotin e te Verteten me zemer e te lire.



Nuk eshte e vertete se Kisha perpiqet te veje traditen mbi shkrimin, e as se ajo perpiqet ta paraqese shkrimin si krijese puro te saje. Kjo eshte nje ceshtje paditurie personale qe juve jeni me vetveten - perderisa asnje prej jush nuk me jep asnje fakt - edhe te paragjykimeve qe juve keni edhe pse thoni se nuk merreni me gjykime. Ti Deshmues pretendon se nuk gjykon askend, per aq sa ti mendon se je duke bere keshtu. Mirepo realiteti ku ti gjykon aq shume pa e ditur fare se ben keshtu, me realitetin se ti mendon se nuk gjykon eshte ne raport 99 me 1.




Me jepni fakte, a jeni ne gjendje ta beni nje gje te tille?


Pse si pyesni nje here pastoret tuaj me pyetjet qe ju kam bere? E pse merziten ata aq shume nqs juve do ta beni dicka te tille?

----------


## deshmuesi

> Elton80
> 
> 
> nqs pergjigja e pyetjeve te mia, do te behej me nje censurim, se gjoja ato jane te ngrejtura qellimisht nga djalli per te cenuar autoritetin (Biblen), atehere pse te mos e aplikojme kete logjike tenden edhe ne rastin protestant-evangjelist, kur juve, gjoja ne emer te asaj se vetem cfare thote Bibla literalisht duhet besuar, mohoni doktrinat qe Kisha - *ajo Kishe se ciles Krishti i dha autoritet mbi Shkresen e quajtur Dhiata e Re, te cilen (shkrese) pra une po jua bej te qarte se ajo e formoi me autoritetin e Zotit* - na ka dhene qe nga fillimi?
> 
> 
> Pra, nqs mua me shtyn djalli, po ashtu, per te njejtat arsye ju shtyn edhe juve, edhe une me qellim po perdor pyetje "djallezore" per tua bere te qarte juve se ne cfare djallezirash kane rene doktrinat tuaja ANTI-KRISTIANE protestante.
> 
> 
> ...


 Semianrist . 
 Ti duhet te kuptosh qellimin e kesaj faqeje te krishtere ne kete forum kristjan.  Kjo faqe nuk ka per qellim protestanizmin dhe mesimin mbi kete religjion. PRa nuk eshte identike me faqen e Albos, ate orthodhokse. Te lutem mos i ngatro keto gjera. Kur ti hyn ne kete faqe duhet ta kesh parasysh shume qarte kete gje. Qellimi ne kete faqe eshte vetem Krishti dhe besa ne te. Cdo kush qe pyet dhe diskuton ne kete faqe ka per qellim vetem Krishtin dhe besen ne te. Tani tjetra gje ku ti gabon eshte dhe fakti se, ti mendon se je nje gjykates ku me pyetjet e tua ke te drejte te marresh ne pyejte te krishteret per ti zene mat, menyre e gabuar prej nje bese jo te qarte.  Une te them se je plotesisht jashte qellimit dhe besimit tone ne Krisht.  Ti dhe kushdo tjeter ka te drejte te pyese, por kur pyetjet nuk kane qellim Krishtitn dhe ndertimin tone ne Krisht, atehere kjo gje e prish qellimin dhe diskutimin tone ne kete faqe krisjtane. 
 Pak me siper te kam thene se ne te dy kemi veshtrime te kunderta ne lidhje me biblen e Perendise, dhe ti deri diku e ka pranuar kete gje. Asnjheher ne jeten time si i krishter nuk jam perpjekur te mendoj dhe te vendos vertetesine e shkrimit nisur nga deshmite  e saj historike. Po keshtu nuk ma kane lekundur bindjen dhe besueshmerine time ndaj bibles,  fakti se biblas i jane hequr disa libra apo i jane shtuar disa te tjera. Ketu qendron ndarja jone. Une vertetesine e shkrimit te Perendise ne bibel e kam te deshmuar jo nga faktet qe ti periqesh te paraqesesh, por e kam te deshmuar nga Fryma e Krishtit. Pikerisht vetem njeriu frymor e ka kete aftesi, dhe kjo vjen nga Perendia, sepse Ai na dha mendjen e diturine e Krishtit.  Po njeriu mishor? Njeriu mishor, duke qene se besa e tij mbeshtet tek llogjika mishore, detyrimisht qe gjithshka ne lidhje me Perendine e kerkon te deshmuar dhe te mbeshtetur ne llogjiken dhe deshmite e njeriut. Fakt jemi ne te dy. Ti perpiqesh te tregosh se bibel e vertete eshte vetem ajo qe ka edhe libra te tjere , te cilat ja paskan hequr protestantet. Por ja ne momentin qe te shkruaj kam nje bibel te shkrojtur ne greqisht, ku ajo ka te njejtat libra qe ka dhe bibla e shkrojtur ne shqip. Po keshtu te them se, une e kam dhe biblen ne shqip( version katolik), e cila i permbledh keto libra qe i jane hequr, dhe ky fakt nuk perben ndonje gje te madhe. Por perse ju periqenit te qendroni ne kete fakt, dhe nuk jeni ne gjendje te kuptoni se cfare qellim dhe rendesi fondamentale ze shkrimi i shenjte ne jeten dhe besen e te krishterit? Te duhet KRishti qe te kutposh ndryshimin.
 Sa per autoresine qe kisha orthodhokse i ben bibles, me vjen keq qe ti nuk paske informacion. TI ose luan ose fshihesh ne faktin e vertete. Lexo temen "nje shkrim i fshire"dhe do te shohes pohimet qe ti dhe miqte e tu beni ne lidhje me biblen dhe traditen. Albo ne shkrimin e tij orthodhoks thote se, mesimi i tradites dhe shkrimi i shenjte per orthodhoksit kane  te njejtin nivel fuqish. Pikerisht ketu lindi i gjithe diskutimi, dhe une per kete e pyeta: po nese mesimi i tradites bije ndesh me mesimin e shkrimit, ke duhet te marim per te vertete?  Ja pra Seminarist une nuk flas kot por them ato qe ju kini thene dhe deshmuar ketu ne kete forum. Sa per biblen,  e gjithe orthodhoksia dhe ti vete e ke deklaruar ne shkrimet te tjera se, ky shkrim erdhi nga kisha orthodhokse dhe ka autor kishen orthodhoikse. Bile ne Korce do te diogjosh edhe thenie te tilla ku disa orthodhokse thone: ju prtotestante na e moret biblen tone.  Ju jo vetem qe e beni pronesine tuaj shkrimin e shenjte, por e beni orthodhoksine edhe autore te shkrimit.  Nese do te dish me teper per kete gje dhe te bindesh me fakte, lexo me kujdes temen "nje shkrim i fshire", si  dhe shkrimet ne faqen personale te albos ne ate orthodhokse.
 Azgjekundi nuk ekziston nje shkrim historik, ku nje historian( jo besimtar) te deshmoje se ka pare JEzusin e ringjallur.  Pse? Sepse Jezusi ju tregua i ringjallur vetem te tijeve. Historianet bashkokohore mund te kene deshmuar histirokish per nje ringjallje te Krishtit, por kete e kane mbeshtetur ne ato cka kane digjuar dhe jo pare. Me kete fakt dua tju them se, Perendia ju tregohet vetem atyre qe besojne ne Krishti, atyre qe e kane dorezuar jeten e tyre Krishtit, prandaj te thashe pak me siper se, vertetesine e shkrimit nuk e marim nga analet historike por e marim nga deshmija qe Fryma ben ne zemren tone.   
 Ti nuk arin te kuptosh se,  sa fuqi  fondamentale  ka shkrimi i Perendise ne jeten e nje besimtari te vertete kristjan. Edhe sikur vetem nje prej pjeseve  te shkrimeve te ungjillit te Krishtit te kesh, nje i krishtere, peremes kesja "PJESE" do te mund te mare prej Perendise zbulesen, mesimin, edukimin dhe ndreqjen qe Fryma sjell dhe jep ne jeten e tij per perejtesi. Pra shkrimi  Perendise nuk varet nga faqet dhe sasite e tij te shkrojtura, ai varet nga mesazhi dhe deshmija qe Fryma jep ne zemren e te krishterit. Natyrisht qe nje shkrim sa me i plote te jete, aq me i frytshme do te jete per te krishterin, por duhet te themi se fuqija dhe qellimi i shkrimit nuk varet nga ky fakt. Pra kur Pali i deshmon Timoteut mbi rendesine e shkrimit te shenjte, nuk ka parasysh mendimin tend Seminarist. AI kerkon ti tregoj Timoteut dhe te gjithe te krishtereve qe kane shkrimin e Perendise ne dore( ne cfardo perjudhej kohore qofshin ata), se, Qellimi fondamental i shkrimit , per te cilin Perendia ja dha kishes, eshte: ta disiplonioje, ta mesoje, ta ndreqe dhe te binde per punerat e mira, ne menyre qe njeriu i Perendise te jete i gatshem per veprat e mira.

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmues, ti i komplikon KOT fare gjerat.

Qellimi im ne kete teme eshte te te tregoj ty, edhe atyre qe jane si ty, se pikerisht gjithshka bazike qe juve besoni ne Bibel eshte GABIM; se metodologjia juaj e te menduarit, sado "frymore" ta mendoni juve ate, eshte anti-biblike ne dy pika: se pari kundershton ate qe Bibla ka per qellim te permbaje; se dyti, kundershton vete parimin tuaj se duhet besuar vetem ajo qe thuhet literalisht ne Bibel.


Pyetjet e mia e nxjerrin te QARTE, prandaj edhe NUK PERGJIGJENI dot, se juve gaboni ne keto dy pika. Si rrjedhim juve e keqperdorini Biblen, duke e trajtuar ate magjikisht e individual-amatorisht, duke u kthyer realisht ne armiq te saj, e duke nxjerre mesime te META.


Ne kete kuptim, PO, neve kemi dy kendveshtrime te kunderta, nder te cilet i yti eshte kendveshtrim jo Biblik, Anti-Biblik, i huaj per Biblen edhe menyren edhe qellimin e krijimit te saj.


Jo me kot une ju kam thene juve se forma juaj e besimit (qe njihet si protestantizem) eshte nje Sindikate, e jo nje Kishe, ku bejne pjese anetare me mendime te ngjashme, te betuar se do ndjekin nje program te shkruar qe permbahet ne Bibel. Prandaj per juve jane te huaja dukurite (Biblike) se ne Beselidhje marrin pjese foshnjat qe ne lindje, sepse te qenit Sindikate apo parti ju kerkon juve nje anetaresim logjik i bere me deshmi publike (kjo eshte vlera e pagezimit tek ju) se ju do ecni besnike ne rrugen e...(Bibles).





Deshmues, futu ne boten edhe kuptimin e pyetjeve te mia, edhe pergjigju atyreve, ose thuajna qe s'pergjigjesh dot.

----------


## Seminarist

Kur Pali i shkrojti Timoteut duket qarte se ai e kishte fjalen per Testamentin e Vjeter, ku gjendet fjala profetike mbi ardhjen e Krishtit ne Bote.
Pra, Pali vleresoi Dh.V, edhe dha deshmi se Shkrimi i Shenjte ne vetvete ne te gjitha koherat ka vlere thelbesore per te krishteret.

Mirepo, nga vlera thelbesore e Shkrimit per te krishteret, qe deshmon Pali, nuk mund te konkludohet se Pali eshte duke thene se "cfare permbahet literalisht ne Bibel, kjo duhet besuar", ose se "ne Bibel eshte dhene cdo detaj i besimit ne menyre te shkruar", e rrjedhimisht, meqe juve e merrni per garant te qenit e Dhiates se Re me 27 libra, prej ketej, cfare shkruhet ne to vetem, besohet. Ky eshte gabimi me te cilin juve Deshmues e perdorni ate varg.



Po te ishte keshtu sic thoni juve, atehere pse nuk u pergjigjeni dot pyetjeve te mia, se ku na thote Bibla se Gjoni shkrojti ndonje Ungjill, qe e quajti pas vetes?

Nqs nuk thote gje, prej kujt e dime neve se e shkrojti Gjoni? Kush e pati ate autoritet "jo biblik" edhe "jashte biblik" ta quaje ate Ungjill ashtu? Mbi cfare bazash e perdori ate autoritet? Mos valle mbi Traditen?
Nqs po, atehere, mos valle perdorimi i Tradites ne kete rast, e bene te pavlefshem Biblen, sepse cdo gje qe vjen nga tradita, sipas jush, eshte prej mishit, prej njerezve, e gabuar?
Nqs jo, cfare vlere pra ka Tradita ne mos ate qe neve jemi duke ju thene kaq shpesh?




Se dyti, po te ishte se Pali ishte duke thene se Shkrimi eshte gjithshka edhe e vetmja baze, ku mbeshtetet i krishteri per cdo detaj te praktikes e besimit, atehere ma vertetoni dot mua se Pali nuk e ka patur fjalen per nje tjeter Kanon te Dhiates se Re? Ku e dini juve se Pali e ka fjalen per kete Kanon qe neve kemi sot? Pali nuk cakton gje se cilat letra duhen trajtuar si Shkrim i Shenjte. Nqs Bibla ka per qellim te na jape detajet e besimit, atehere si ka mundesi qe Bibla nuk na jep se cfare konkretisht eshte ajo? Nga cfare eshte e perbere?


Atehere kush edhe mbi c'baza autoriteti ka vendosur MBI identitetin e Shkrimit te Shenjte?

----------


## ABIGAIL

PERSHENDETJE!

Lexova diçka nga kjo temë dhe doja të merrja pjesë edhe unë (nëse më lejoni).

1-- Nëse mundesh të më sqarosh pak se çfarë do të thuash se gjithçka bazike që besojmë në Bibël është GABIM?

2-- Pikën e parë anti-biblike. Për çfarë kundërshtojë atë që Bibla ka qëllim të përmbajë? Domethënë?

3-- Pikën e dytë. Si kundërshton parimin tonë se duhet besuar vetëm literalisht në Bibël? Cfarë do të thuash?

4-- Ne që quhemi protestant ndryshojmë nga njeri-tjetri megjithëse në thelb kemi të njëjtin besim por kisha nga kisha ndryshon po ashtu edhe besimi i gjithsecilit është PERSONAL pavarësisht se mund të besojmë gjëra të njëjta kemi edhe shumë gjëra apo mësime në të cilat ndryshojmë.

5-- Thua se në kishat tona bëjnë pjesë anëtarë të betuar që duhet të ndjekin një program të shkruar që duhet të përmbahet në Bibël. Të BETUAR?????? Të PËRMBAHET?????

6-- Anëtarësimi *logjik* që na kërkohet ne?
Kush të ka thënë që për tu bërë dikush anëtar i një kishe *sindikate* bëhet duke u pagëzuar? Pagëzimi eshtë dicka tjetër.

Dhe një sqarim personal. UNË NUK I PERKAS ASNJË LLOJ PARTIE APO SINDIKATE. 
I PËRKAS NJË KISHE!

Nëse mund të më shpjegosh por jo të më përgjigjesh me pyetje sepse nuk kam bërë pyetje për provokim por dua të kuptoj se cfarë kërkon të thuash dhe se cfarë apo ku beson, sepse më dukesh shumë i ngatërruar.

Sinqerisht Abigail.

----------

